# Hi There, Ya'll !! :)



## FancyNancy55 (Apr 3, 2019)

Hi Ya'll! 
Just a southern belle here recently relocated to central Indiana! Hoping to start a new hobby and hopefully meet some new friends!  If you have some tips 'n tricks you'd like share with this gal, I'd love to hear from ya! 
-Nancy


----------



## DeepSpores (Apr 2, 2019)

Hey there Nancy! Good to have another female to hunt with!
I was gonna ask a few of the experts on here to join me on a hunt, you want to meet up as well?


----------



## FancyNancy55 (Apr 3, 2019)

DeepSpores said:


> Hey there Nancy! Good to have another female to hunt with!
> I was gonna ask a few of the experts on here to join me on a hunt, you want to meet up as well?


Hi! Great to hear from ya! I would absolutely love that! I can't say I'm an experienced hunter but I'm always up for an adventure and would love to make it work! Would love to hear how it all works!


----------



## DeepSpores (Apr 2, 2019)

FancyNancy55 said:


> Hi! Great to hear from ya! I would absolutely love that! I can't say I'm an experienced hunter but I'm always up for an adventure and would love to make it work! Would love to hear how it all works!


Nancy!! Let's do this....I want to find yellows so bad. Last year I saw like 30 around a creek and slipped into right before I had a chance to pick em. Completely soaked and was wearing all white.....so yeah I had to leave my honey hole!


----------



## FancyNancy55 (Apr 3, 2019)

DeepSpores said:


> Nancy!! Let's do this....I want to find yellows so bad. Last year I saw like 30 around a creek and slipped into right before I had a chance to pick em. Completely soaked and was wearing all white.....so yeah I had to leave my honey hole!


 OOOOH Noooo! lol! That's so funny... I would be so embarrassed! Reminds me of my college days when my sorority girlfriends and I would slip out and go skinny dippin' in the college pond!  ! I have some friends that always said mushroom huntin' was such a hoot! I'm so excited to get outdoors! What kind of variety of mushrooms do ya hunt? What's your name? I'm Nancy (obviously ) Great to meet ya!


----------



## DeepSpores (Apr 2, 2019)

I know right?! My names Taylor, I live just south of Wabash area. Im pretty much a daddys girl hunting, fishing and helping around the farm while I go to cosmo school. Thinking of opening a salon someday Do you use social media or text, lets connect! 3177411705


----------



## FancyNancy55 (Apr 3, 2019)

DeepSpores said:


> I know right?! My names Taylor, I live just south of Wabash area. Im pretty much a daddys girl hunting, fishing and helping around the farm while I go to cosmo school. Thinking of opening a salon someday Do you use social media or text, lets connect! 3177411705


Sooo nice to meet ya, Taylor! My daughter has a hair salon in Tampa! You should totally get in touch with her - she would love to help! I don't see her much since her father and I divorced but if you're interested I can have her reach out sometime. You would absolutely love her! You're both little cuties! 

So when are you gettin' out in the woods?? I would love to spend some time in the great outdoors, do a little huntin', sip a little wine and just RELAX!


----------



## DeepSpores (Apr 2, 2019)

Perfect!! tell her to add me on insta or facebook, here's my cell, sorry the other # was to our farm, still have landline.....lol! 260.225.3354


----------



## FancyNancy55 (Apr 3, 2019)

DeepSpores said:


> Perfect!! tell her to add me on insta or facebook, here's my cell, sorry the other # was to our farm, still have landline.....lol! 260.225.3354


Will do, Sweetie!  So glad we met on here! So FUN! Lookin forward to meetin' up soon!  Nighty Night


----------

